# Sticky  When should you spay or neuter your dog?



## Sezra

When to neuter or spay your dog or bitch has always been a controversial issue. Some vets say around 6 months for both male and female, others suggest waiting until after a first season for bitches and around a year old for dogs. It is a personal choice and there are both positive and negative health benefits depending on when you do it. I hope this information helps when making a decision....

On the positive side, neutering male dogs

• eliminates the small risk (probably <1%) of dying from testicular cancer
• reduces the risk of non-cancerous prostate disorders
• reduces the risk of perianal fistulas
• may possibly reduce the risk of diabetes (data inconclusive)

On the negative side, neutering male dogs

• if done before 1 year of age, significantly increases the risk of osteosarcoma (bone cancer); this is a
common cancer in medium/large and larger breeds with a poor prognosis.
• increases the risk of cardiac hemangiosarcoma by a factor of 1.6
• triples the risk of hypothyroidism
• increases the risk of progressive geriatric cognitive impairment
• triples the risk of obesity, a common health problem in dogs with many associated health problems
• quadruples the small risk (<0.6%) of prostate cancer
• doubles the small risk (<1%) of urinary tract cancers
• increases the risk of orthopedic disorders
• increases the risk of adverse reactions to vaccinations

For female dogs, the situation is more complex. The number of health benefits associated with spaying may exceed the associated health problems in some (not all) cases. On balance, whether spaying improves the odds of overall good health or degrades them probably depends on the age of the female dog and the relative risk of various diseases in the different breeds.

On the positive side, spaying female dogs

• if done before 2.5 years of age, greatly reduces the risk of mammary tumors, the most common malignant tumors in female dogs
• nearly eliminates the risk of pyometra, which otherwise would affect about 23% of intact female dogs; pyometra kills about 1% of intact female dogs
• reduces the risk of perianal fistulas
• removes the very small risk (0.5%) from uterine, cervical, and ovarian tumors

On the negative side, spaying female dogs

• if done before 1 year of age, significantly increases the risk of osteosarcoma (bone cancer); this is a common cancer in larger breeds with a poor prognosis
• increases the risk of splenic hemangiosarcoma by a factor of 2.2 and cardiac hemangiosarcoma by a factor of >5; this is a common cancer and major cause of death in some breeds
• triples the risk of hypothyroidism
• increases the risk of obesity by a factor of 1.6-2, a common health problem in dogs with many associated health problems
• causes urinary “spay incontinence” in 4-20% of female dogs
• increases the risk of persistent or recurring urinary tract infections by a factor of 3-4
• increases the risk of recessed vulva, vaginal dermatitis, and vaginitis, especially for female dogs spayed before puberty
• doubles the small risk (<1%) of urinary tract tumors
• increases the risk of orthopedic disorders
• increases the risk of adverse reactions to vaccinations

One thing is clear – much of the spay/neuter information that is available to the public is unbalanced and contains claims that are exaggerated or unsupported by evidence.

Quoted from http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf

I hope that before anyone considers neutering/spaying they base their decision on proper research and not just what their vet or breeder says. Do what is right for you and what you are happy with.


----------



## Turi

Saffi was spayed at six months. 

With hindsight do I think she was a bit young – yes. 

Her recovery was horrible and really upset her. If I was going to get another dog (which we can’t afford unfortunately) I would wait until later on.


----------



## Sezra

Oh Turi, I am so sorry to hear that her recovery was horrible  :hug: 

Although I am pro doing it later, I just want to be clear that I am not trying to persuede members to do it later, I am trying to show a balanced study so that you can look at the data and make an informed decision.


----------



## RubyCockapoo

From my point of view, we waited with Ruby and she took ages to come into season, it lasted for 3 weeks and she seemed to bleed for longer than a week - she was going mad being kept in, so it wasn't a good experience.

So with Pepper, we did it before her first season at about 6-7 months I think and the recovery was all the same but without the season.

Pepper seems to have been growing up, in fact she's been humping Ruby the last two days! Ruby not so keen and tells her to get off. Ruby has always been a humper, mainly our legs (if held at a sufficiently saucy angle) or her bed, after dinner!

So, as you say, it's entirely your own choice, and we just all hope we don't get health problems but how would you know if it was because of when you chose to spay?

Thanks for posting Sarah, useful (if slightly scary) information. Interesting that from that info that spaying at any time would seem to increase chances of health problems....

Ian


----------



## mairi1

Thanks for this Sarah.. Good To See both sides. 
I've been advised to wait until after the first season and I'm going with this.. Im perhaps being a little naive as obviously along with my vets advice, I'm more going on my own gut instinct. I feel she'd be a little young to go through this at an earlier age however I'm by no means decrying others who choose to have it done earlier... People know their own dogs and choose the best option which suits their situation. 
Turi, so sorry to read that Saffi suffered a bit after her op, I'm sure you nursed her back to good health though . I'm dreading it 
xx


----------



## Sezra

Humping is normally a sign of dominance  Daisy is our humper, poor millie gets it all the time!  Daisy also had a prolonged season and then a phantom pregnancy so not ideal either. I didn't realise how common it was until I started to look into it. If you have a bitch that has a phantom pregnancy and they were left unspayed then it is likely that their seasons would worsen and they would continue to get phantoms. 

I hope I am not scaring anyone. Annoyingly I am someone who needs to know stuff before making a decision and I am terrible at being 'told' what I should do!  I am sure that there are plenty or documents available for and against but I think this one just basically lays down the health facts in a simple way. 

Me too Mairi! Gut instinct is also good!


----------



## JoJo

Well it depends on so many things, dont think there is a right or a wrong for this ... it depends on the owner, the dog and the vet, I guess. 

Each dog/bitch is different, each owner is different and so are vets ... find a good vet. 

My parents have always spay/ neutered their bitches/dog early, apart from a lab stud who stayed entire until the day he passed away. It works for them, males are not driven by hormones and girls dont have the first season to go through and stay neat and tidy.. I am not saying this is right or wrong, just saying I have seen this and it works for them and their dogs. 

Its just personal choice ..


----------



## dollyonken

It's a bit of a minefield. I have heard quite a lot of negative stuff about getting it done early but wasn't surprised when at my vets yesterday that they said they strongly urge me to get Hattie done at 6 months. This seems to be what the majority of vets say but I wonder why if there are so many health risks? Are they worried about being blamed for unwanted puppies if these un-spayed dogs had puppies?

I went to a puppy playgroup recently which was run by a very well informed animal behaviourist who was actually very much in favour of owners of dogs not getting them spayed or neutered at all because of all the risks/side affects.

Out of curiousity has anyone on here got a female dog spayed early (6 months) that has developed bladder problems? The nurse at my vets said she had never seen any cases of it, but I was a bit sceptical about this answer.

Also should I be looking at keyhole spaying as an option?

All in all, lots to think about.


----------



## RubyCockapoo

No Sarah, I like to have all the 'facts' too but that is what the problem is here, there are so many opinions (even from vets) and no-one can say for sure what the best option is. We have to make the decision for them, and it's not easy.

For anyone having it done - you will be amazed how quickly they recover, (so sorry to hear Saffi had problems, Turi), but mainly you have to try and stop them bouncing around, jumping up and running up the stairs just 24 hours later!

Just get a onesie to stop them fussing the scar...










or an old t-shirt 










Ian


----------



## dollyonken

Turi said:


> Saffi was spayed at six months.
> 
> With hindsight do I think she was a bit young – yes.
> 
> Her recovery was horrible and really upset her. If I was going to get another dog (which we can’t afford unfortunately) I would wait until later on.



Sorry to hear about Saffi. Is she back to her normal self now?

Was wondering if you could do it again, would you wait until Saffi was just a few months older or until she had had her first season (that could happen in that time period though!)?

I think Hattie's mum had her first season quite late, maybe around 10 months. Would waiting until, say 9 months, make the ordeal less traumatic for a puppy that age?


----------



## JoJo

Pepper's option was the better one for your girls   

My parents have their girls spay early, they bounce back ... no first season to go through with the risk for phantom pregnancy etc .. I know its silly but no swelling or enlarged nipples either .. but each bitch is different.

So sorry Saffi had a bad time Turi  xxx


----------



## JoJo

dollyonken said:


> Sorry to hear about Saffi. Is she back to her normal self now?
> 
> Was wondering if you could do it again, would you wait until Saffi was just a few months older or until she had had her first season (that could happen in that time period though!)?
> 
> I think Hattie's mum had her first season quite late, maybe around 10 months. Would waiting until, say 9 months, make the ordeal less traumatic for a puppy that age?


They may not follow their mums season pattern .. just keep this in mind .. she may season differently


----------



## Sezra

dollyonken said:


> It's a bit of a minefield. I have heard quite a lot of negative stuff about getting it done early but wasn't surprised when at my vets yesterday that they said they strongly urge me to get Hattie done at 6 months. This seems to be what the majority of vets say but I wonder why if there are so many health risks? Are they worried about being blamed for unwanted puppies if these un-spayed dogs had puppies?
> 
> I went to a puppy playgroup recently which was run by a very well informed animal behaviourist who was actually very much in favour of owners of dogs not getting them spayed or neutered at all because of all the risks/side affects.
> 
> Out of curiousity has anyone on here got a female dog spayed early (6 months) that has developed bladder problems? The nurse at my vets said she had never seen any cases of it, but I was a bit sceptical about this answer.
> 
> Also should I be looking at keyhole spaying as an option?
> 
> All in all, lots to think about.



It is a minefield!  and as Ian says we are the ones who need to make the decision as it is so divided and there is so much information out there.

Advice seems to go in cycles, my parents generation seem to have waited for neutering/spaying and then there seems to have been a shift towards getting it done earlier. I think now it is just very split! From what I have read the operation is easier in younger dogs with less chance of complications....maybe that is why the vets like it done earlier. It may also be the easiest advice to give to avoid unwanted litters from owners not being careful during their bitches first season. 

Millie (my adopted Cockapoo) does wee when she is excited but I don't think this counts as spay incontinence (she was done early by her previous owner). However she should have grown out of this by now! 

Not many vets do key hole spaying but this just removes the ovaries rather than the uterous aswell. I wanted this done for Daisy but my local vet didn't offer it. After talking to them I decided to go with a convential spay and I have no regrets. The incision was really small and healed very well. My vet explained that incisions heal by closing 'across' and not down along the wound so no matter how big or small they will take the same amount of time to heal. 

If Key hole had been available though I would have gone for this option.


----------



## lady amanda

Having done some of my own research...alot of the studies dis prove one another. if a female is spayed before first season it almost completely eliminates any risk for breast cancers, which kills 50% of the dogs that do get it. also the weight gain has been disproved by many studies as well. like with any medical condition, there are studies that say one thing, and their are studies that can say the complete opposite.

Studies taken from one source should not be used as your deciding factor, if you chose to look into the studies you need to also look further into the dogs that were used in the study, the type, the size, the up bringing, the geographical location of the animals, the heritage of the animals, the food that the animals eat. 
The only factor in those studies that is generally released is whether they were spayed or neutered, however that is not the only factor involved in whether or not your dog can get certain cancers, or illnesses or becomes fat.


----------



## Sezra

I completely agree Mo and that is why I always use this article if people enquire. It is objective and is based on many studies of different breeds and offers the most balanced view. The whole article is worth reading and using as a tool to help you make your decision. It states...

_The balance of long-term health risks and benefits of spay/neuter will vary from one dog to the next. Breed, age, and gender are variables that must be taken into consideration in conjunction with non-medical factors for each individual dog. Across-the-board recommendations for all pet dogs do not appear to be supportable from findings in the veterinary medical literature._

It is interesting to know that if spayed before the first season the odds of getting mammory cancer is 0.005 and if spayed after one season is 0.08. We are talking a very small percentage change by waiting one season. If however, owners don't want to take that chance I completely respect their decisions.  The problem is when vets say that by spaying early you take away the risk of getting mammary cancer it is never actually explained what the risk is if you wait. I think we just hear blanket statements at times and being new dog owners it is sometimes easy to just go with what you are told.


----------



## DB1

I'm not good at making decisions at the best of times so this is a really hard one, Dudley is 6 months now, when I got him I had in mind that I may keep him entire, having been friends for over 30 years with someone who has always had 3-5 entire male dogs in her home at any one time (she shows them), when reading up on the negative stuff I thought why put him through it if it is really not necessary, even toyed with the idea of using him at stud. But I think I have changed my mind and will get him done, the stud idea I decided against as I worry there are too many Cockapoo's being bred now anyway, he is a very Cocky boy and whilst I know you can't expect to change behaviour with neutering some people believe it may stop them constantly challenging their position as they reach full adulthood (maybe a load of rubbish I know). The other reason is he throws himself on other dogs with such vigour that as he gets older I think other entire males could be aggressive towards him. So then its deciding when, my vet and I had a good chat, she is obviously not for too early, and we agreed that probably around 10 months would be a good time for him - so a nice Christmas treat for Dudley!!(poor boy).


----------



## mary181

I have had 5 females and all spayed at 6 months.three were rough collies,one died at 10 years(cancer)one at 17(old age)one at 18(old age)and an 11year old sprocker who has recently passed with heart disease.At present I have a 6 year old cocker(happy & healthy girl) and 4 month male cockapoo who will be spayed at 6 months.No bladder problems at all.


----------



## colpa110

Betty was done pre season at seven Months for practical reasons what with having to rely on dog sitting etc... She had keyhole surgery and was as right as rain within 24 hours. So much contradictory information out there that I think you have to make a decision based on your own circumstances.


----------



## Janev1000

If we leave spaying Honey until after her first season, is Biscuit likely to react at all to her season, even though he's been neutered? I am generally all for letting them reach full maturity first. I wanted to wait until after Biscuit's 1st birthday but in the end 10.5 months was the right time because of getting another puppy. He was able to recover in peace! x


----------



## Sezra

Jane, he could still react to the season and 'have a go' and even tie. It may not happen but I have heard of lots of cases where a neutered dog has tied with a bitch in season. It really does depend on the individual dog.


----------



## Janev1000

Thanks Sarah - I thought as such....sounds like we may have to go for a pre-season spay then! x


----------



## Nanci

Jane ...I was wondering what your decision and others was on having a male older pup and a new female as Sami is almost 10 months and we will collect Carley in 2 weeks, I think we will probably opt for early spay also, but will consult with vet first for opinion. That is a concern right?


----------



## Sezra

I know you have asked Jane this but I just wanted to say that the only concern you MAY have is to manage the behaviour of the older dog. He MAY try and hump but that would be it. It is whether you think you could put up with that or not


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy

We were advised to have Homey done pre season, we had her done at 6 months, she recovered so quickly, I would go early again if we get another! X


----------



## wellerfeller

With a situation of an older dog, even neutered, and having a second bitch puppy I would go for the early spay every time.
Male dogs can get very frustrated being around a female In season even if they don't have the baby making equipment. It's not worth the risk of temperament changes and stress in you family pets.


----------



## Nanci

Thank you Karen . . I value all the pros opinions! Sami has a tendency to hump and I dont want either of them stressed out . . will ask the vet but leaning toward the 6-7 month spay. Looks like that may be her Christmas present! Poor Boo! Thanks again


----------



## tessybear

My vet advised me to get Bonnie done before her first season. She had the keyhole and was as right as rain in 24 hours. She wasn't sleepy after the anesthetic or even appeared to feel any discomfort at all.
Dexter on the other hand you would have thought he was dying bless him! He was sleepy, miserable, obviously sore and acted like his cone was an instrument of torture!


----------



## Turi

dollyonken said:


> Sorry to hear about Saffi. Is she back to her normal self now?
> 
> Was wondering if you could do it again, would you wait until Saffi was just a few months older or until she had had her first season (that could happen in that time period though!)?
> 
> I think Hattie's mum had her first season quite late, maybe around 10 months. Would waiting until, say 9 months, make the ordeal less traumatic for a puppy that age?


Yes, she is absolutely fine now thank you 

Yes I would probably wait until my puppy was a bit older next time - or have key hole.


----------



## Janev1000

wellerfeller said:


> With a situation of an older dog, even neutered, and having a second bitch puppy I would go for the early spay every time.
> Male dogs can get very frustrated being around a female In season even if they don't have the baby making equipment. It's not worth the risk of temperament changes and stress in you family pets.


I agree! x


----------



## mairi1

No sooner had I said that I felt Molly was too young to be spayed at this age...and she comes into season...at 6 and a half months!! 
Just goes to show...


----------



## Jedicrazy

Have been thinking about what I'm going to do and I'm still not sure. I am quite keen on the keyhole spay and have just located my nearest vets that do it. I spoke to one this afternoon they quoted and approx. £330-£350 depending on the weight  They only do it post first season so that choice is taken away if I go with keyhole with my nearest vet. 

For key hole spay I was wondering if any one knew the pros/cons of the uterus remaining? Doe it make any difference to any of the cancer risks?


----------



## Sezra

The cost was a factor for me aswell Clare but the vet I found originally was happy to do it after her season. The cancer risk is the same as the hormones are produced by the ovaries not the uterous. By removing the ovaries you are taking away the hormone production. If I had known how small and neat Daisy's scar was going to be from her conventional spay I would never have worried so much but I was really impressed. All vets are different though. Just do what feels right for you and Roo.  xx


----------



## Jedicrazy

Thanks for that Sarah, of course it's obvious now you've pointed it out. It's the hormones in the ovaries...doh!

For Roo, I'd prefer to wait post first season but I'm worried how Obi will react. I'm really unsure. 

I'd love to hear experiences from anyone who has a neutered dog and a bitch in season? Any one?


----------



## Sezra

I think even when neutered the dog can get a bit fruity. Shirley said that Monty tied with Milly when she had her season but I don't believe it effected his temperament. I am sure others with first hand experience will be able to tell you though.  sorry to have missed you at the weekend, must catch up soon. xx


----------



## Pollypiglet

Sorry have not trawled through all this thread but have to say my vets are VERY much in favour of the earlier the better. Hattie was speyed at 6 months and Minton will be also. I know there will be gasps of horror but this weekend in my local paper another vetinary practice also promoted early speying for exactly the same reasons that my practice do. Hattie has been fine following her spey and as soon as Minton has something to remove he will be off to the vet. I have the utmost confidence in my vet practice and I know they have my dogs best interst at heart. Just incase anyone thinks I have no previous knowledge my Cairn was castrated at 6 months and was a joy to live with.


----------



## Sezra

No gasps Sue!  I think it is a very personal thing and something that even vets vary on. You just have to do whatever you feel is right. Although I chose to wait I would never think any less of anyone doing it early


----------



## Pollypiglet

Sezra said:


> No gasps Sue!  I think it is a very personal thing and something that even vets vary on. You just have to do whatever you feel is right. Although I chose to wait I would never think any less of anyone doing it early


Thanks I seem to have unintentionally upset someone. I have always been in awe of the veterns of this site and have never had any intention of stirring things up. From now on I will keep my opinions to myself. Shame as I thought I was fairly liberal and my posts are always tounge in cheek but hey I do not know the dynamics between senior members!


----------



## colpa110

I don't think I paid that much for Betty but will check and let you know..whereas I think the conventional spey can go very well as is the case with Daisy there are some other whose experience was not so good ( I'm sure Ali's Beau had a tough time and possibly Turi's Saffi)...the keyhole procedure seems to give a more guaranteed result - I have never seen anyone post a bad experience about it. All know is that Betty was 100 per cent fine within 24hours..it's just a bugger to try to keep her from running around too much!!


----------



## Lozzie

My vets offer keyhole, the receptionist sort of pushed it the first time we went in with Willow but when we asked the vet his opinion (he is a partner in the practice) he told us that it doesn't really make much difference and the healing time isn't that much different as previously mentioned. What are peoples opinion on this (other than cost)?


----------



## lady amanda

do they do lazer procedures over there? Lady's internal work was all using a laser, and she was perfect in 2 days...we just had to work on keeping her calm.


----------



## Jedicrazy

I've just done a quick search and couldn't find a vet that advertises using a laser. I guess it's a question I can ask if I don't go for the keyhole. Another option to look in to


----------



## wellerfeller

http://www.veterinarylaparoscopy.com/page16.htm

Clare have a look through here. There seems a few quite local.


----------



## Jedicrazy

wellerfeller said:


> http://www.veterinarylaparoscopy.com/page16.htm
> 
> Clare have a look through here. There seems a few quite local.


Thanks Karen, yes found this earlier and spoke to the one's listed for Herts.


----------



## wellerfeller

Brill! Try not to stress too much. What ever you decide, pre or post ,Roo will be fighting fit and live a very long healthy happy life.


----------



## mairi1

Although my vets don't offer the keyhole spay..they said they could "get somebody in" to do it!! Was too scared to ask the cost of that!!


----------



## Sezra

Lozzie said:


> My vets offer keyhole, the receptionist sort of pushed it the first time we went in with Willow but when we asked the vet his opinion (he is a partner in the practice) he told us that it doesn't really make much difference and the healing time isn't that much different as previously mentioned. What are peoples opinion on this (other than cost)?


I can only go on my own experience.  Daisy healed up really quickly and the incision was so neat and small I was amazed. God knows what I thought it was going to look like!  I couldn't have been more pleased and like Betty (although she had a key hole) she was soon full of beans again. I think there are so many variables involved.


----------



## ali-s.j.

I had originally intended to have Izzy spayed by keyhole procedure, but have decided as there is no-one local doing it to go for conventional spay with my own vet, who I trust.
As far as comparisons with recovery is concerned,on ILMC there have not been very many dogs who have had keyhole surgery, and the number of dogs who have had problems following conventional spay have been few.


----------



## tosh

*Mitzi booked for her spay on thursday*

have been reading the threads about spaying, been to the vets twice to discuss and we have decided to get Mitzi spayed and she is booked in for keyhole surgery this Thursday. She will be six months and a week. I did ask the vet what would you do if she was your dog and he said he would be have her spayed per season- he has two dogs - a mother and daughter. Mother was done at two and half Years - the daughter at six months. Hubby and I feel it's the right decision for Mitzi and us. 

The last few weeks Mitzi has just been delightful. She really is such a positive in our lives and we are so enjoying her. 

Can't help feeling anxious and nervous about Thursday though.


----------



## mairi1

tosh said:


> have been reading the threads about spaying, been to the vets twice to discuss and we have decided to get Mitzi spayed and she is booked in for keyhole surgery this Thursday. She will be six months and a week. I did ask the vet what would you do if she was your dog and he said he would be have her spayed per season- he has two dogs - a mother and daughter. Mother was done at two and half Years - the daughter at six months. Hubby and I feel it's the right decision for Mitzi and us.
> 
> The last few weeks Mitzi has just been delightful. She really is such a positive in our lives and we are so enjoying her.
> 
> Can't help feeling anxious and nervous about Thursday though.


I take it Mitzi never came into season after all ?? 
All the very best for Thursday... I'm sure she'll be grand.
X


----------



## tosh

no we/he seems to think she hasn't - the other vet said it was imminent and after a week of waiting we decided to take her out as usual. Nothing has happened last few days but obviously if between now and Thursday something happens we will postpone surgery. and thank you for your support


----------



## tosh

What a day it's been. Mitzi had her keyhole op. felt awful dropping her off but she was too busy sniffing to notice us leaving! Picked her this afternoon and she was a little quite but I was pleased she still managed to eat her meal in 10 seconds flat! the incisions are tiny and we paid around £288 - if that helps anyone re prices. The conventional op was about £50 less but we wanted to make it as comfortable for Mitzi as possible.


----------



## mairi1

Oh that's fantastic news on Mitzi 
You'll be so glad it's over and sounds like she's recovering well already.
Thanks for the update xx


----------



## lady amanda

Great news... I hope she recovers well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tecstar

I'm not looking to neuter Ollie unless there a good reason for doing so. My only concern is letting him off the lead and finds himself a willing female!


----------



## Bella Girl

Our baby girl was a year and one week old. Excellent recovery up until we found out 3 months from the date that she had a reaction to the kind of suture they used inside of her. She recently went back to get the suture removed that didn't dissolve like it was suppose to and they removed scared tissue she is doing great again though we just had an unfortunate situation it happens to 2-3%. I believe in spay and neuter of all pets.


----------



## Yogi bear

Our 8 month old boy seymour has just been castrated. I was concerned about doing it before he reached a year old due to the osteosarcoma risk. However, after geeing out and reading various veterinary articles and speaking to not one but 3 vets, I realised that osteosarcoma is mostly seen in Rottweilers, labs, golden retrievers and GSDs. It is extremely rare in mini poodles and cockers. As my boy goes to daycare on the days that I work, we kinda had to do it early as he was humping (and not in a dominance way!) so couldn't wait til he was a year. He also sprayed/marked once indoors  so the goolies are now gone! X

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## garrob

*Post spey*

Hello, we are looking for some advice please. We got Cherry speyed on Wednesday, she will be 1yr old on the 14th June and had her first season a few months ago which was no problem. The problem is, she is nesting with her toys and when we go near her she starts growling at us, we have taken her toys away and then she done it with some cushions in the lounge!. When the kids go past her she growls then 5 mins later she is happily playing with them. I noticed her teats are enlarged and the vet said ( after her check up on Friday) that some milk was coming out. We are back at the vet for another check up on Tues and he said if it was still the same he would give her something to dry up the milk - should I do this or let it pass naturally?. Has anyone else experienced similar problems?. How long will this last?, it's upsetting everyone when she growls at us. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Marzi

Yes. Follow vet's advice on this. Someone else's dog did experience this, but recovered quickly after vet prescribed medication for her... I think it was Roo. Hope your girl is feeling more like herself soon.


----------



## Bertiesmummy

Hello everyone and thanks for all information about spaying/neutering.

My little Bertie will be having the op in a couple of weeks; we wouldn't have had this done, except because one of his testicles has not dropped, from my research it would seem he should be done because of the risk of cancer later on if this missing one is not found.

My question is really, what is the best way to look after him when he returns from the vet please? How can I make things as comfortable as possible for him. Needless to say we are not looking forward to the day, but our vet is very reputable. Bertie is just coming up to one year. Thanks for any reassurance or advice. 

Bertiesmummy


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Hopefully they will find the missing testicle easily as otherwise it will be a larger operation to find it. He will probably need either a cone or something like a baby grow to stop him interfering with the wound.

Expect him to be very groggy the day he has the operation and maybe slightly slower the following day and then they generally feel fine and you will be stressed about trying to minimise bouncing to prevent damage. It is usually a much smaller easier to recover from op for boys but will depend for your lad on how easily they find the missing one.


----------



## Bertiesmummy

Thank you so much for your reply. We will, of course, take good care of Bertie when it is all over. I will be sleeping downstairs next to him for the first couple of nights!!

Thanks so much for taking the time to reply,

Bertiesmummy


----------



## mandzipop

Willow is having the op on 30th July. She will be 6 month old. It was recommended to do it that way by the vets. We've had a female dog before and we left her until she was 8 years old. At first we never even knew when she was in season, however she started to have phantom pregnancies so we had her done. She was already unhealthy so it made no difference to her health at all.


I'm concerned as she likes to groom herself, a lot (although she only seems to lick her white fur, most of her coat is chocolate). Luckily there is no white fur in that area. I have ordered a onesie because I know she'll hate the cone. She doesn't mind wearing her raincoat, so I think she'll be fine with a onesie.


I'm dreading what she'll be like when we can't take her for a walk. She'll send us stir crazy.


Nice to read this thread to see other peoples experiences.


----------

